# Umleitung auf Webseite



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Mein Nachbar hat sich irgendetwas eingefangen. Er weiß nur nicht woher und ich weiß nicht was das ist. Als Hintergund steht groß und rot    W A R N I N G  und weiterer Test in Englisch. Einen anderen Hintergrund einzustellen ist nicht mehr möglich, da der Reiter nicht mehr da ist. Wenn man auf den Eintrag    h e r e   klickt, wird man auf eine englischsprachige Webseite geführt: www.security oder so ähnlich. Beim Surfen wird plötzlich diese Seite angezeigt ohne das man sie angewählt hat. Da Norten Antivirus Prgramm reagiert nicht. Ich weiß nicht mal: ist das ein Trojaner, ein Virus oder was sonst noch. Wie bekomme ich da heraus oder wie kann ich ihn wieder los werden?


----------



## stieglitz (5 Oktober 2005)

Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Browser Hijacker.
Probiers mal hier:
http://www.hijackthis.de/


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Oktober 2005)

Zum verdrehten Hintergrund, und wie man den zurück bekommt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10016
Aber erst einmal musst Du den Rechner vom Ungeziefer reinigen. Wenn man gar nicht mehr soweit kommt, sollte man eine Boot-CD mit Anti-Virus Programm verwenden, z.B. die Universal Boot CD 4 Windows
http://ubcd4win.com/ 
oder Knoppicillin
http://www.heise.de/ct/aktuell/meldung/54852


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

Die Hijaker-Seite ist ja toll. Aber ich weiß nicht den Logfile. Wie bekomme ich den jetzt raus ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

Einfach den Text in der Logfile markieren, dann strg c drücken,
und dann mit strg v in einen Editor (z.B. Word-pad) kopieren. Speichern und diese Datei hier als attachment posten.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*uuuuuuuuuu*

Ja aber wie komme ich an den Logfile. Wo steht er oder was muß ich aufrufen. Etwa irgendwo im Internetbrowser. Ich weiß darüber nicht Bescheid.


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

Du must dir erst das Programm runterladen und dann das Programm ausführen. Das erstellt dann das Logfile.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Jezt müßte ich noch wissen, welches Programm ich irgendwo herunterladen soll.


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

> Automatische Auswertung Ihres HijackThis Logfiles
> HijackThis ist ein Programm für Erfahrene Benutzer, welches Ihnen beim Aufspüren von Browser Hijackern behilflich sein kann. Das Programm erkennt Spyware und andere Malware (auch Dinge wie Trojaner und Würmer). Es durchsucht spezielle Bereiche der Registry und der Festplatte und listet die Resultate in einem Fenster auf. HijackThis bietet auch die Option an ein Logfile anzulegen, welchen von einem Texteditor geöffnet werden kann. Bis vor kurzer Zeit musste der User noch in Foren fragen und auf die Antworten warten. Jetzt kann Ihnen dieses Script dabei behilflich sein. Kopieren Sie einfach den Inhalt des Logfiles in diese Textbox. Wenn Sie HijackThis noch nicht haben, können Sie es hier herunterladen:
> Aufgrund einiger Missverständnisse möchte ich nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass ich nur die Onlineauswertung entwickle und nicht das Tool HijackThis.
> Zur Herstellerseite |* Direktdownload | *[mirror]
> Languages: Deutsch - French - English - Italian - Czech


Bei hijackthis.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mehrere Einträge gefunden. Ich kopiere Sie jetzt mal ins Forum:


R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = h**p://www.security2k.net/search.php?qq=%1    
Böse   Dieser Eintrag sollte unbedingt mit HijackThis gefixt werden!
   Dieser Eintrag sollte unbedingt mit HijackThis gefixt werden! 

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe, msmsgs.exe    
Böse   Dieser Eintrag wurde von unseren Besuchern als böse eingestuft.
   Klicken Sie auf die Sterne und schauen Sie sich die Kommentare der Besucher an, um zu sehen, warum der Eintrag so eingestuft wurde. 


O2 - BHO: HP Class - {FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp33AB.tmp    
Böse   Einige Programme sind hier schlecht. Das eingegebene Programm ([FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFA] - Treffer: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFA) wurde überprüft. Trefferquote: 99 %
   Unbedingt fixen! 

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegSvr32] C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe    
Böse   O4 - HKLM..Run: [RegSvr32] C:WINDOWSSystem32msmsgs.exe 
Trefferquote: 99 % (Resultate)
   Unbedingt fixen! 

O16 - DPF: {037B3D58-D14A-4C41-BDFD-BD779B0B97BA} - h**p://www.thepaymentcentre.com/build/vxiewer.cab    
Böse   Dieser Eintrag ist vermutlich Böse.
   Sollte gefixt werden! 


O16 - DPF: {E0B795B4-FD95-4ABD-A375-27962EFCE8CF} - h**p://install.service-url.de/StarInstall.ocx    
Böse   Dieser Eintrag ist vermutlich Böse.
   Sollte gefixt werden! 

Ich könnte gleich anfangen. Müßte aber unbedingt wissen: Wie geht das fixen ?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

@bugieman

Lies bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen bevor du postest. Aktive Hyperlinks zu potenziell gefährlicher Software sind nicht gestattet.


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Oktober 2005)

bugieman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte gleich anfangen. Müßte aber unbedingt wissen: Wie geht das fixen ?



Wenn du HijackThis offen hast, dann hast du vor jedem Punkt in der Liste ein Kästchen, in das du einen Haken zum fixen machen kannst.

Dann mußt du nur noch den Fix-Knopf unter der Liste klicken und das war's.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

Ich finde aber keine Kästchen zum Haken machen und keinen Fixknopf.
Unter der Liste steht Auswertung speichern bzw. Kurzauswertung. Víelleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

bugieman schrieb:
			
		

> Víelleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.


Geh zum Fachmann und laß deinen PC dort warten. Bei Vobis kostet das nur € 29.
http://www.vobis.de/gfx/dienstleistungen/werkstattservice_preisliste.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Lieber Bernd Ebersberger ich bin hier Ihrem Rat gefolgt und habe mal nachgelesen und hier kopiere ich mal rein, was ich gefunden habe:

 Fehlerbeschreibung, so präzise wie möglich (was, seit wann, was wurde geändert, bevor es losging) Für eine genaue Abbildung der startenden Prozesse gibt es ein weiteren Helfer im Internet: HJT. Nach dem Herunterladen des Programms ist dieses auszuführen und dann ist mit dem Button SaveLog ein sogenanntes Logfile abzuspeichern. Dieses Logfile kann dann als Textfile hier veröffentlicht werden. (Attachement) 


siehste, ich habe alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

budgieman schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Logfile kann dann als Textfile hier veröffentlicht werden. (Attachement) siehste, ich habe alles richtig gemacht.


Und weshalb hast du dann die Logdatei nicht als Anhang zu deinem Artikel in Form einer Textdatei hochgeladen?


----------

